# Cobalts?



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi all... I've always hated the "Bought this as x but now not sure" threads.. but as much as I hate to do it .. I gotta... I am almost certain these are Cobalts.... but some questions from some other board members , and some breeders this weekend make me wonder. I am hoping that I can get some opinions from those of you who have much more knowledge and experience than I ... I appreciate it and look forward to hearing from all of you.. Thanks!


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

This is a difficult one. They could be certainly be cobalts or could be a cobalt hybrid. Cobalts are highly diverse and vary their amount of yellow/black on their back. Some also have wrist bands, some don't. 
If you trust the breeder you got them from, then go with what the breeder said.


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

bricespice said:


> This is a difficult one. They could be certainly be cobalts or could be a cobalt hybrid. Cobalts are highly diverse and vary their amount of yellow/black on their back. Some also have wrist bands, some don't.
> If you trust the breeder you got them from, then go with what the breeder said.


Thanks! I do trust the breeder... but after at least 5 seperate people questioning I figured it couldnt hurt to get a dozen or so opinions.. =0)


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

They look like Cobalts to me.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

looks like an alanis to me i'll see if i cant pull pics for you.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

bricespice said:


> This is a difficult one. They could be certainly be cobalts or could be a cobalt hybrid. Cobalts are highly diverse and vary their amount of yellow/black on their back. Some also have wrist bands, some don't.
> If you trust the breeder you got them from, then go with what the breeder said.


 
As noted above, there is a lot of variation within true cobalts which means that they can look like other morphs. As noted above, if the breeder is reputable then there isn't anything to worry about. 
There will inevitably be someone who will go to the tinctorius morph guide and say how it looks like something else.... 

here is the guide.. Dendrobates tinctorius morphguide 

If you start reidentifying them, then you are going to have to seriously consider not breeding them as cobalts have a wide range of color variation.. and you can't be sure that a subjective visual identification by random people is going to be correct.


----------



## shazzbott (Sep 17, 2010)

They look just like my cobalts.


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Ed... thanks for the post.... I'm as certain as I can be theyre cobalts and I do trust the breeder. They look a good bit different than the parents , as far as markings, but I'm certain the parents are cobalts. For the time being I've decided to just hold on to these guys. I would hate to distribute anything that had questions to it. As well as I've just plain become attached. You're correct though , visuals over the computer aren't incredibly accurate. I was hoping to put it out there and take advantage of other peoples experience. I'm absolutely certain that they aren't hybrids. Thanks for the link. I'm going to continue to do some research. I've got hold of pictures of the parents.. I'm going to try and get them.up here soon.


----------



## dartdevil1 (Apr 23, 2011)

They look exactley like my cobalts.


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Dartdevil , and shazzbot ... any chance you could post a pic of two? Would love to see and compare the cobalts.. would be a big help... Thanks!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

EricT said:


> Ed... thanks for the post.... I'm as certain as I can be theyre cobalts and I do trust the breeder. They look a good bit different than the parents , as far as markings, but I'm certain the parents are cobalts. For the time being I've decided to just hold on to these guys. I would hate to distribute anything that had questions to it. As well as I've just plain become attached. You're correct though , visuals over the computer aren't incredibly accurate. I was hoping to put it out there and take advantage of other peoples experience. I'm absolutely certain that they aren't hybrids. Thanks for the link. I'm going to continue to do some research. I've got hold of pictures of the parents.. I'm going to try and get them.up here soon.


Also keep in mind that there will be changes in the pattern as they grow... 

Ed


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Ed, I'm almost embarrassed to say, but I just now got around to looking at the colourmorph guide you posted. I should Definetly.have been more timely with that. Your input has been much appreciated.

Anyhow. Very very helpful as far as being able to identify subtle differences I otherwise wouldn't recognize. My frogs look exactly like colourmorph 12. The patterns are so similar that it leaves no doubt for me. I would never have even second guessed it , but for a few people questioning. And I hate to misrepresent frogs for.something they aren't. So I just had to make certain. It's amazing the diversity in this type of frog particularly. I've looked at literally thousands of photos in the last week or so, and its amazing to me the similarities across locales and at the same time the subtle differences that separate all of them....


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Id definitely say Cobalt. But unlike some others Im going to point out some details.

With the Cobalts they are variable just like some other morphs. Anything from Yellow/orange variations on the head as well as yellow-cream on their backs. Pattern wise as well... cobalts can be variable . Ive seen broken lines, nice continuos lines the whole way around. Ive seen lines that crossed over the back. However the one thing Ive never seen on a cobalt that Ive seen on Alanis, Inferalanis, Oelemarie, Table Mountains etc... is scribbles IE... markings going across the back without linear lines goin down the sides.

Heres why I DONT think these are Alanis in fact at first glance I ruled out most of the other similar morphs.
Look at the legs on the frogs in this thread. Solid blue right?
Note the legs on Alanis.
http://www.tropical-experience.nl/images/stories/tinctorius/Tinctorius_Alanis3.jpg
Not only are they not the solid blue... but they have nice big black markings as well as bright orange markings that match the head as well. While I know few Cobalts have some white/yellow markings on the wrists. Ive never seen it to the same degree seen on Alanis


Just my thoughts


Todd


----------



## fcreptiles (Jun 23, 2010)

Look like cobalts for sure.

Nick
FCR


----------

